# Need a bass player !!!



## XIII (Oct 18, 2006)

Needed, one well experienced bass player, hopefully with vocals, for classic rock trio in Brantford/ Hamilton/ Cambridge/Woodstock area(actually based in Brantford).Our first gig with this project is Feb. 10,and our bassman walked last night, so we have no time to waste.PM me if you are interested.


----------



## XIII (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks. Found one.


----------

